# Overleg



## Kipopstok

Hi all,

I've just discovered this forum and I'd like to put the following to you, although I'm not sure to put it under the English or the Dutch forum.

My enquiry is about the best translation for the Dutch word 'overleg'. 
There are two basic definitions: 1) a conversation with the aim to solve a problem, 2) a term which indicates that people or groups of people are exchanging thoughts and opinions. The exchange can be 1 or 2-sided. The term can cover a single meeting, or regular/recurring meetings. The verb is 'overleggen'.

The problem I have with the translation of this term, is that 'meeting' to me has more to do with the actual meeting of people, then the exchange of ideas. On the other hand 'discussion' has a less 'neutral' connotation then 'overleg'. That might not be true for a native English speaker. But in Dutch the term 'discussie' usually means that the discussion becomes heated and opposing opinions and views clash. While 'Overleg' is rather neutral, where people discuss a situation to find the best solution to a problem.

Can you help me out? Is it just me being Dutch, or am I overlooking an obvious solution?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Kipopstok,

Welkom. Dit forum is Nederlands dus kun je gewoon in het Nederlands je vragen stellen 

Wat je vraag betreft lijkt me dat er meer mogelijke vertalingen zijn. Er is context nodig om een juiste te vinden, maar _debate _en _consideration _behoren m.i. tot de mogelijkheden.

Brown


----------



## Suehil

'Debate' implies that there are two opposing views.  'Consideration' is nearer to 'nadenken' and doesn't necessarily involve more than one person.

In English, 'discussion' is just as neutral as 'overleg' and would seem to me to be the perfect translation in most contexts.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Tja, _meeting_, _deliberation_, _discussion_, _conversation_, het zijn allemaal mogelijkheden. Er is geen standaardvertaling die altijd opgaat. Als je gerichte hulp wilt, dan zul je specifieker moeten zijn.


----------



## Chimel

What about _consultation_?

_Overleg _is (Frans) _concertation_. En _réunion de concertation _is _consultation meeting._


----------



## Kipopstok

I think it's still difficult because there is the verb 'Kunnen we straks even overleggen?' and the noun 'Het overleg vind morgen plaats' / 'In het overleg tussen management en medewerkers zullen de volgende punten aan bod komen'. 'Can we discuss this later on?' has an informal context, so the word discussion sounds fine to me. If we talk about 'The discussions between management and employees', then to me it feels more confrontational. Meeting works there, if it's more about the context deliberation would work also.
Thanks for the various solutions you offered. I'm afraid it remains a matter of taste and specific use which word has the right connotation.


----------



## DutchieHfx

In sommige situaties zou "negotiations" kunnen, en ook:
have a discussion, dialogue.


----------

